# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  طريقة عمل فورمات لسماعة البلوتوث

## kojyy

فى اللى يعرف طريقة الفورمات وفى الى ما يعرفش 
سماعة البلوتوث هي من الاجهزة التي تقترن مع الجوال بالبلوتوث       
و غالبا ماتحدث هذه المشكلة مع الاشخاص الذين    
يشترون السماعة مستعملة او يستخدم السماعة اكثر من شخص    
*******************************  
في معلومة مهمة يجب ان تعرفها و هي ان سماعة البلوتوث لا تقترن باكثر من 8 اجهزة .    
بمعنى ان هذه السماعة اذا كانت قد تعرفت على 8 اجهزة سابقة لا تستطيع الاقتران مع اجهزة اخرى .            
لذلك يجب عمل فورمات لها    
*******************************    
طريقة الفورمات سهلة جدا و لاتاخذ منك الا 10 ثواني و الطريقة هي :      
اضغط على زر التشغيل + زر رفع الصوت مع بعض      
لمدة 10 ثواني وعند الانتهاء تعطيك السماعة صوت وبذلك تكون قد قمت بعملية الفورمات 
يارب المعلومه دى تفيد الى ما يعرفش طريقة الفورمات

----------


## محمود المصرى

معلومة جميلة تسلم

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا وحفضك من كل سوء

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك

----------


## يزونه

جزيت خيرا مشكووور

----------


## kamel16442

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

